# Found today at Construction site.



## hemihampton (Oct 5, 2018)

In the past I have found many common Fletchers & Pitchers Castoria bottles. So common I sometimes just throw them back in the hole. BUT, Today I found one I never seen before. This Pitchers had a Picture of a Pitcher on it. Anybody seen one of these before. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 6, 2018)

That's cool as hell.  Never seen one.


----------



## Truth1253 (Oct 6, 2018)

Beautiful bottle!!! Great find


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 7, 2018)

Found a Article on line from a 2012 Antique bottle & glass collector Magazine. The Article states 5 different variations. with this variation being very Rare. I don't usually find rare bottles, usually more common bottles. LEON.


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 7, 2018)

one of the most common bottles out there . but not this one . very rear.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 8, 2018)

I've had 4 different variations of the Pitchers, including this one.  I think this is the neatest version there is and as stated they are hard to come by.  Unfortunately that doesn't correlate to a great deal of value, but definitely cool to dig/find!


----------



## BF109 (Oct 10, 2018)

I like it!


----------



## Wayneharris1958 (Oct 10, 2018)

Nice find my friend


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 10, 2018)

BF109 said:


> I like it!




I like it too. THANKS.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 10, 2018)

Wayneharris1958 said:


> Nice find my friend




Thanks.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 12, 2018)

Wow! Never saw one like that! Congrats!


----------

